# Ktos jeszcze czeka na nowe sterowniki ati?

## Wojtek_

Podobno maja wyjsc lada dzien z pelna obsluga aiglx i xv. Poza tym wzrost wydajnosci o kilkadziesiat procent. Odswiezam phoronix.com co godzine i zastanawiam sie czy ktos jeszcze czeka nowe stery z taka niecierpliwoscia?

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Yatmai

Pieprze wzrost wydajności, zrobili by w końcu jakieś stabilne stery  :Razz: 

----------

## Spaulding

mi stery ati juz nie wspieraja kary (r 9250) i uzywam tych open source i nie narzekam takze mam to gdzies czy wyjda nowe stery czy nie ...

----------

## muzg

ja czekam!!!! wzrost wydajnosci jest juz podobno w 8.41 ale niema ebulda   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Wojtek_

Nie ma ebuilda bo 8.41 jest przeznaczony tylko dla kart z serii HD2*00. 8.42.4 bedzie wspieral cala reszte kart.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## Spaulding

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> 8.42.4 bedzie wspieral cala reszte kart.
> 
> 

 

czy to znaczy ze mojego radeona 9250 tez ?

----------

## soltys

ja czekam na te stery w sumie zalezy mi tylko na wsparciu dla AIGLX ale wzrost wydajnosci tez jest mile widziany  :Wink: 

ps ciekawe czy beda wspierac moja karte w stacu (r9550)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Wojtek_

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

>  *Wojtek_ wrote:*   8.42.4 bedzie wspieral cala reszte kart.
> 
>  
> 
> czy to znaczy ze mojego radeona 9250 tez ?

 

O ile wiem to jest karta z serii R200, wiec chyba nie bedzie wspierana. W sumie z ludzmi z ati nigdy nic nie wiadomo i niewykluczone ze starsze karty tez zadzialaja z nowymi sterami.

----------

## golian

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Nie ma ebuilda bo 8.41 jest przeznaczony tylko dla kart z serii HD2*00. 8.42.4 bedzie wspieral cala reszte kart.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Wojtek

 

Ja z powodzeniem używam 8.41 na x1300pro wydajność jest duzo wieksza od 8.40. Uzywam bez ebuilu instalacje z ich standardowego skryptu i działa  :Wink:  A i tez czekam z niecierpliowścią na 8.42  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Golian

----------

## Wojtek_

No i sterowniki juz sa. Teraz tylko czekanie az pojawia sie w portage.

Pozdrawiam,

Wojtek

----------

## acei

Na razie widziałem jedynie info, bo na stronach ati 8.42 nie widać   :Sad:  .

----------

## quosek

ja tez widzialem tylko info, na stronach nadal jest 8.40

moze ktos wie czy beda ladnie dzialaly na r300 (radek 9700) ? bo do tej pory jade na otwartych, bo te atiowe nie dzialaly mi prawidlowo (jakis roczek temu)

----------

## Odinist

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run

EDIT. Wydajność AIGLX pod R9550 dalej koszmarna... Co prawda samo przesuwanie okien, OK, jest płynne ale spróbujcie sobie przewinąć jakieś większe strony typu last.fm pod Firefoxem, masakra  :Razz:   :Rolling Eyes: 

A pod XFCE dalej mam zniekształcenia w prawym dolnym rogu ekranu   :Confused: 

----------

## Poe

ok, działają, glxgears na ~1600-1700fps na xpress200m, ale jedna rzecz mnie wkurza - powiększone czcionki w całym systemie.... je wolalbym jakos przestawic.. kweista jak....?

----------

## Odinist

Też to zauważyłem... ale u mnie jakby wymusiło wyświetlanie podpikselowe choć fluxbox chyba nawet tego nie obsługuje, a czcionki zostały te same

----------

## Poe

nie, rezygnuje z nich. co prawda na otwartych driverach mam ~400-500fps, czyli 2x mniej niz na fglrx, ale 

a) jest normalna czcionka

b) gdy przeskakuję na konsolę nie wywala mi mrugających kolorwych pasków (wtedy trzeba zrestetowac sprzęt bo juz nic wiecej nie da sie zrobic)

----------

## acei

U mnie fps-y poleciały z 11500 ns 6500  :Confused:  . 

Próbowaliście założyć beryl-a luc compiz-a?

----------

## Poe

@acei - na jakiej karcie?

----------

## acei

Na X1950Pro.

No ale i tak jest lepiej niż na XGL bo tam miałem ok.3500 (po odpaleniu beryla lub compiza fps-y wzrastały do 8500).

Co do czcionek, to pod kde nie zauważyłem zmian.

Edit by Poe

ort  

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Wojtek_ wrote:*   

> Nie ma ebuilda bo 8.41 jest przeznaczony tylko dla kart z serii HD2*00. 8.42.4 

 

Nie chodzi przypadkiem o 8.42.3? Bo te już som (za distrowatch.com). Czekam na ebuilda.

----------

## Seawolf_PL

CF na sterach 8.42.3 chodzi średnio na jeża (radeon 9550). W porównaniu z CF na otwartych sterach niektóre efekty chodzą płynnie (expo, ring switch, shift switcher), a inne za to "przycinają" (np. maksymalizacja okna). Przewijanie okna jest koszmarem (tnie), a praca w konsoli tylko irytuje (po ułamku sekundy pojawiają się pisane litery), mc też nie chodzi płynnie. Filmów nie da się oglądać (mplayer). Film niby jest wyświetlany, ale co i na ułamek sekundy pojawiają się czarne plamy. Ostatnim problemem jest jasność ekranu w quake 3. Ekran jest bardzo ciemny i jedynie pomaga rozjaśnienie monitora. Zmiana jasności w grze nic nie daje. Nie wiem jak jest w innych grach. Na sterach 8.40.4 nie ma problemów z odtwarzaniem filmów i jasnością obrazu w q3.

Wieć zostaje mi poczekać na sterowniki 8.43 albo zmienić kartę na Nvidię  :Very Happy: .

A co do ebuilda 8.42.3

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196820

----------

## muzg

 *acei wrote:*   

> U mnie fps-y poleciały z 11500 ns 6500  . 
> 
> 

 

w czym?

----------

## BeteNoire

U mnie lapek się wiesza po odpaleniu fgl_fglrxgears na tych sterownikach zainstalowanych z ebuilda wziętego z bugzilli.

----------

